
Billionaire Board - ztratar
https://www.zachtratar.com/introducing-billionaire-board.html#.Xqn4nZNKjOQ
======
ztratar
Author & creator here.

My co-worker (without telling me, hah) posted the actual billionaire board
website 5 hours ago.

100 comments within the first 2 hours, then it was taken down. I had no idea
any of this was happening.

So here's the blog post.

I'd also like to call out it's wrong that the first post was flagged and it
should be removed. The community guidelines were all followed.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23021161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23021161)

